# Keen Boots



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Have you got to try these boots yet?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Just got them 15 minutes ago. They are comfortable. The toe weight may need some getting used to but otherwise I'll need to wear them a bit to get you a better review.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Peachy keen!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

These boots are the most comfortable I've ever worn. They do wear the skin off the toe easily but there's leather underneath the skin and appears to be no big deal.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

Just remember, hard workers wear out the toes of their boots and slackers wear out the heels.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

You can get a nail fungus with composite toe shoes...sucks. I have a very comfortable pair of Keen Pittsburgh that I had to stop wearing due to breathe ability


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

Tom M said:


> You can get a nail fungus with composite toe shoes...sucks. I have a very comfortable pair of Keen Pittsburgh that I had to stop wearing due to breathe ability


I think the Pittsburgh was the ones I tried a few years ago. Wore them a week maybe. Made my feet extremely hot and sweaty. Maybe the other keens breath a little better


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm almost due I wore a pair of keens like this but without the steel toe 
KEEN Utility Men's Flint 2 Low Steel Toe Non Slip Work Shoe https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VBGGKCJ/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_50A97TJH9PH7VVWH13PH?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DenverCountryBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Tom M said:


> You can get a nail fungus with composite toe shoes...sucks. I have a very comfortable pair of Keen Pittsburgh that I had to stop wearing due to breathe ability


If you like the way Keens fit, the Atlanta's breathe well. The laces are garbage though.


----------

